# Family Photography with Teens?



## Katie9715 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm a relatively new photographer, certainly new to anything with profit involved, and seem to have been thrown into the deep end.

A couple weeks ago, I forced* one of my best friends into posing for portraits so I could expand my portfolio. He and his mom *loved* the pics and she wants me to do family portraits for them. She's offered to pay me, which I'm entirely on board with, for obvious reasons.

But _I have no idea what I'm doing_.

It'll be mom, dad and two teenage boys (16 and 17). Everything I can find online is with little kids, so I have no clue how to pose them, or what will look "natural." I'm definitely interested in doing this, but could use some help with a jumping off point.

*By "forced" I mean that I half-jokingly said "Dude, you need to let me take portraits of you," and he said "that would be AWESOME!" so we did the thing.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2015)

Surely your local library has some books on portraiture. I know that the Kodak company published several, and every library I have visited over the last 30 years had at least two to three books on portraiture. Online, the Sekonic light meter company has several good tutorials hosted on YouTube. One I like had an older pro, Frank Credenza (Credenza?? Lorenza??) explaining the masculine and feminine posing concepts for a two-person man+wife type shot. Keep in mind, the two teens are adults as far as poses go.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 19, 2015)

Some of these may help you also  You searched for family portrait - Digital Photography School


----------

